# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Giant leachie and crested gecko.

## StuartH

Just some snaps I done for a mate of mine..the leachie is huge!..

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (10-15-2008)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Gorgeous I love the leachie!  :Good Job:

----------


## Jyson

Those are some beautiful geckos you have there! :Good Job:

----------


## StuartH

Thanks both but sadly not mine..they were done for a friends website here in UK..he is quite a well known crested breeder over here.

----------


## N4S

Can you take a pic of your leachie in your hand? 

I would love to see a size comparison pic.  :Smile:

----------


## StuartH

Next time I visit I will get a pic of one of us holding it to give a better sense of scale..

----------

